# What is included in a Physical (Not MCR )



## kbarron (Jul 23, 2008)

We are having a discussion re what are the requirements for 9939_-9938_. Doc's want to charge G0102 for a BX pt, prostate screening.  Our Docs get pd by RVU's. I believe that this code is specific to Medicare. I was wondering if anyone else charges for this? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think I would code separately for G0102 for two reasons:
1 - preventive codes are age and gender specific, so the prostate exam would be part of the MALE preventive exam.
2 - most carriers that I am aware of do not recognize G codes.

Also, since we would not usually report G0101 separately for a non-Medicare female patient, why would we report G0102 separately for a non-Medicare male patient?

Just my opinion...


----------



## kbarron (Jul 23, 2008)

*Physicals*

Thank you for your opinion. We are a Critical Care Facility and our providers are using RVU's. They get paid this way.


----------

